# Can you really judge a MANS member by his car?



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

LOL this conversation came up in a recent conversation that I had with a few others and Id like to play show and tell, that is, with your vehicles.

ok, so interested in seeing if this is correct.... SO come on guys lets see what you drive. I wanna see where are the ego comes from hahaha..

Ladies too if you prefer. 

Ill show you mine.... haha


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ZECH (Oct 7, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Chickenshit!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ZECH (Oct 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> my car is Big, american, muscular and Orange...Just like me



Same here.....but mine is white. It's also 4wd


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 7, 2010)

I drive a impala still big tho!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2010)

yea right my car would blow the doors off your faggy smart car


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 7, 2010)

peters new car

YouTube - Peter's Long red car....... and tunnel


----------



## MDR (Oct 7, 2010)

Ford Taurus.  Cheap and boring, but reliable.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 7, 2010)

I drive a 10 year old impala with a dent in the door and nearly everything broken or in the middle of breaking. I guess what it says about me is that I just don't give fuck about cars.


----------



## MDR (Oct 7, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I drive a 10 year old impala with a dent in the door and nearly everything broken or in the middle of breaking. I guess what it says about me is that I just don't give fuck about cars.



I'm too cheap to care.  Rather spend money on food.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 7, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I drive a 10 year old impala with a dent in the door and nearly everything broken or in the middle of breaking. I guess what it says about me is that I just don't give fuck about cars.



Judging by your car, I pity the girl who goes downstairs on you (sniff, sniff)


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a certifyable MILF mobile . . stationwagon with kids seats in the back . . it's dented and fucked, smells of vomit and coated with biscuit crumbs.

 . .  got a pumping sub-woofer system though


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 7, 2010)

I got a cummins powered mega cab dodge 4X4. But I have a tiny cock too.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 7, 2010)

I really drive a mini cooper........


----------



## independent (Oct 7, 2010)

My truck is white just like me and my women.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Judging by your car, I pity the girl who goes downstairs on you (sniff, sniff)


 
 um......yeah


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

mine....h2 sut, flat black.  Piss me off in it, and you get a slight slap on the ass. lol


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 7, 2010)

I've got a black car. With black leather interior. Easy to clean the snail trails.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Piss me off in it, and you get a slight slap on the ass. lol


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


>


 
I saw her first assmunch!!!!


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

LMFAO, you said assmunch. haha


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 7, 2010)

Why yes I did... speaking of asses... got junk in the trunk?


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

lol I dont pack


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I saw her first assmunch!!!!


 


Relax, Dill-Hole!!!!!!!! I got Merlot and Vikes as ammo!!!!!! Plus she's gotta be a Cowboys' fan being from Texas...


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 7, 2010)

Ummm... we could like share and stuff.... we could like errrr Eiffel Tower her, yeah yeah!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 7, 2010)

If you really could I would drive a fire truck.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

Well you bend over first, and if you can walk after, then we'll talk specifics. lol
Btw, BOOMER SOONER. Sooner born baby


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Ummm... we could like share and stuff.... we could like errrr Eiffel Tower her, yeah yeah!


 

I work solo, knigg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice win over the Horns last week


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 7, 2010)

We're gonna score...


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## camaro2894 (Oct 7, 2010)

1994 Camaro z28. v8. yaa lol


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah im pretty syked about that win, better kick techs ass too


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

sprayherup said:


>


 
Do you always need "how to" posters to figure things out?


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes, is that bad?


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

Now if someboday came back and said 69 camaro z28 pro tour, then you might get some back door action. lol Thats the bees knees


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Now if someboday came back and said 69 camaro z28 pro tour, then you might get some back door action. lol Thats the bees knees


 

Dammitt!!!!

Now I have to LHJO 






LOL @ "bees knees"


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

lhjo....left hand jack off? lol


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> lhjo....left hand jack off? lol


 

Smart and Cute..........Marry me?


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Smart and Cute..........Marry me?


 
If you cant tell by the truck I like things big. 
Rocks that sparkle.
6 packs that I can drink and ....well Ill tell ya that later.....
 I dont like to vacuum carpets, only slide on tile..lolo

  I cant finish.... laughing to damn hard


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> If you cant tell by the truck I like things big.
> Rocks that sparkle.
> 6 packs that I can drink and ....well Ill tell ya that later.....
> I dont like to vacuum carpets, only slide on tile..lolo
> ...


 


Funny too.........Cold shower or LHJO?


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

What the hell does lhjo mean, you definitely dont get it, If I dont know how to say it. lol
I dont do reach arounds. lol


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

btw, is drse like the skulls? secret club of men having j.o. sessions?
Do you give high fives afterwards?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> What the hell does lhjo mean, you definitely dont get it, If I dont know how to say it. lol
> I dont do reach arounds. lol


 
I said you were smart cuz you called it a couple posts back.......




Why would I want a reach around from a girl.........???.......unless......oh NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 7, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> btw, is drse like the skulls? secret club of men having j.o. sessions?
> Do you give high fives afterwards?


Man your a twisted chick.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> btw, is drse like the skulls? secret club of men having j.o. sessions?
> Do you give high fives afterwards?


 

Why you being such a hater???

I'm as homophobic as they come.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

well, if you remember quite a few posts above you gives would have to bend over first, then if you can walk afterwards, we'd talk specifics. 
And Im pretty crude, so thats probably why i figured it out. lol


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Why you being such a hater???
> 
> I'm as homophobic as they come.


 

Hater, hell no. I like gay porn once in a while. haha


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> btw, is drse like the skulls? secret club of men having j.o. sessions?
> Do you give high fives afterwards?


 
there is no secrecy . . we meet at 1pm daily in a central park near you


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

Thats f'kn hilarious. I just watched a documentary that showed a park in amarillo. It was about how it's known as this gay meeting place. Straight men have been caught there. They walk into the bathroom, do something that shows they are interested and then leave. I knew I recognized you!! We sit outside with binoculars.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> well, if you remember quite a few posts above you gives would have to bend over first, then if you can walk afterwards, we'd talk specifics.
> And Im pretty crude, so thats probably why i figured it out. lol


 

Crude too......


Just took a HOT shower instead............Clean as a whistle and ready for LHJO


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> there is no secrecy . . we meet at 1pm daily in a central park near you


 
Whattya mean "We"?  


Like in Sum10 about Mary


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

"we" means boo and bee.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> "we" means boo and bee.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Whattya mean "We"?
> 
> 
> Like in Sum10 about Mary


 
everyone likes a little horse play


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> My gut says....brandi is a dude using a chicks pic.
> 
> So, Pic of her holding a sign that says DRSE.....or GTFO!
> 
> AL and Capt wouldnt mind though either way....Holes a hole, right?


 

Id prefer a pic of her R'ing a D, or E'ing S . .  but w/e


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> My gut says....brandi is a dude using a chicks pic.
> 
> So, Pic of her holding a sign that says DRSE.....or GTFO!
> 
> AL and Capt wouldnt mind though either way....Holes a hole, right?


 

I would mind, Dick!!!

But yeah........Who the fuck knows.......

I've been flirting with a dude


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

boobee, say the word goofy


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 7, 2010)

No, im a girl. sorry to let you guys down. lol 

So does that mean you have to be a dude to have a smart mouth and know how to use it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> No, im a girl. sorry to let you guys down. lol
> 
> So does that mean you have to be a dude to have a smart mouth and know how to use it?


 
 . . not used to seeing chicks with toilet humour . .  it's a turn on, but so is goat fucking


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> No, im a girl. sorry to let you guys down. lol
> 
> So does that mean you have to be a dude to have a smart mouth and know how to use it?


 
AHHHHHH!!! You haven't let us down, buttercup.........We just need proof like Dick Gears suggested!!!


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like thats a party.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

Heres my pussy wagon


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

Every girls dream...lol


----------



## Jokerfella (Oct 8, 2010)

You can tell if they are a big dick not if they have one!!!


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

How so?? Educate me please. lol


----------



## ATyler (Oct 8, 2010)

I drive a big blue cummins. Nothing is more funny then havin someone tailgate ya and then black out the whole fuckin road. Its priceless


----------



## KelJu (Oct 8, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Judging by your car, I pity the girl who goes downstairs on you (sniff, sniff)



I don't get it. Are you saying I have a smelly penis because my car is old?


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

lol no he was tearing up when he said sniff sniff, not saying he was smelling your penis.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> My gut says....brandi is a dude using a chicks pic.
> 
> So, Pic of her holding a sign that says DRSE.....or GTFO!
> 
> AL and Capt wouldnt mind though either way....Holes a hole, right?


 
agreed  a former member here that got his feelings hurt and came back as a chick!!!!!  could of picked a better pic atleast


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> agreed a former member here that got his feelings hurt and came back as a chick!!!!! could of picked a better pic atleast


 
Ouch..burn. No thats me. Ill post another


----------



## KelJu (Oct 8, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> lol no he was tearing up when he said sniff sniff, not saying he was smelling your penis.



Oh.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> agreed a former member here that got his feelings hurt and came back as a chick!!!!! could of picked a better pic atleast


 
I posted a pic in another blog, go there and look. 

Suicide one I think


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

Btw, I like them big and scary. Here's my real car..
 Well crap, it says the file is too damn big!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2010)

Show one tit with a sign that says   DRSE


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

Dark you have such way with words. Are you a poet?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Dark you have such way with words. Are you a poet?


 My mouth hovers across your breasts
in the short grey winter afternoon
in this bed we are delicate
and touch so hot with joy we amaze ourselves
tough and delicate we play rings
around each other our daytime candle burns
with its peculiar light and if the snow
begins to fall outside filling the branches
and if the night falls without announcement
there are the pleasures of winter
sudden, wild and delicate your fingers
exact my tongue exact at the same moment
stopping to laugh at a joke
my love hot on your scent on the cusp of winter


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

wow


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> My gut says....brandi is a dude using a chicks pic.
> 
> So, Pic of her holding a sign that says DRSE.....or GTFO!
> 
> AL and Capt wouldnt mind though either way....Holes a hole, right?


 i say its manclon


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> i say its manclon


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 8, 2010)

I drive an Evo X and love it. pics are in my profile. its a blast to drive, and great in our Utah winters getting my ass to the resorts. this isn't much of a board for car lovers though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> My mouth hovers across your breasts
> in the short grey winter afternoon
> in this bed we are delicate
> and touch so hot with joy we amaze ourselves
> ...


 
JFC thats LHJO material there Sitch


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> JFC thats LHJO material there Sitch


 Quite old chum quite


----------



## MyK (Oct 8, 2010)

my brain just exploded!


----------



## independent (Oct 8, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Now if someboday came back and said 69 camaro z28 pro tour, then you might get some back door action. lol Thats the bees knees



pro tour=guy posing as girl.



Richard Gears said:


> My gut says....brandi is a dude using a chicks pic



ding ding.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2010)

I think its manclon..just saying


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 8, 2010)

Shit I dont know, I alternate between an old beat up jeep wrangler, a new(ish) Escalade or my Harley.

Slightly bigger than average cock.  If 4 inches is average.  And its not cold.  And you dont measure too carefully.


----------



## MDR (Oct 8, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Shit I dont know, I alternate between an old beat up jeep wrangler, a new(ish) Escalade or my Harley.
> 
> Slightly bigger than average cock.  If 4 inches is average.  And its not cold.  And you dont measure too carefully.



Funny post.  I really miss my Harley.  Rode my brother's BMW when I went home last week.  Handles great, but it's just not the same.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 8, 2010)

she a man the only way to prove she not is to hold a peice of paper with her screen name on it next to her/his face.What kind of chick who not the body b. type get on a steroid forum and post for shit and giggles?


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 9, 2010)

MDR said:


> Funny post.  I really miss my Harley.  Rode my brother's BMW when I went home last week.  Handles great, but it's just not the same.




Hell bro, now is the time to snatch them up.  With the Obamacrats in office, people in the southern US are losing their asses financially.  I know where an 07' Electra is, peace officer edition, with a 103 CI motor, 9k miles for 8500 bucks.  Ridiculous!  Deals all over.


----------



## twarrior (Oct 10, 2010)

Ford F150 Supercrew Black w/Arizona Gold.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 10, 2010)

Does every girl you know not know a damn thing about cars? Just because I know what kind of car I like, doesnt mean I know everything about the car. My dad had a z28 chocolate brown camaro growing up. Ive always liked camaros. Most of the guys Ive dated appreciate cars.


----------



## MDR (Oct 10, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Hell bro, now is the time to snatch them up.  With the Obamacrats in office, people in the southern US are losing their asses financially.  I know where an 07' Electra is, peace officer edition, with a 103 CI motor, 9k miles for 8500 bucks.  Ridiculous!  Deals all over.



Unfortunately, my wife doesn't like bikes, and she would be scared to death every time I went out.  Gotta make sacrifices, sometimes.  There is the matter of a slight seizure disorder, so I can't really blame her.  It's well-controlled with meds, but you never know.  That is a great price.  Both my dad and brother had Harley's after they got out of the war, so I guess it's in the blood.  I do miss it.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> Unfortunately, my wife doesn't like bikes, and she would be scared to death every time I went out.  Gotta make sacrifices, sometimes.  There is the matter of a slight seizure disorder, so I can't really blame her.  It's well-controlled with meds, but you never know.  That is a great price.  Both my dad and brother had Harley's after they got out of the war, so I guess it's in the blood.  I do miss it.



Ah man, hate to hear about the disorder.  Hit me up in PMs sometime about it.  My son has/had eplilepsy, and we changed up his diet and now 1.5 years drug and seizure free.

Bah, in my experience the women hate bikes right up to the first time they have that milwakee vibrator under them.  I have taken a lot of buddies wives/chicks out on the bike, and they end up with one pretty soon after!


----------



## MDR (Oct 10, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Ah man, hate to hear about the disorder.  Hit me up in PMs sometime about it.  My son has/had eplilepsy, and we changed up his diet and now 1.5 years drug and seizure free.
> 
> Bah, in my experience the women hate bikes right up to the first time they have that milwakee vibrator under them.  I have taken a lot of buddies wives/chicks out on the bike, and they end up with one pretty soon after!



I hear ya.  She just gets freaked out.  She's been on bikes a few times, but she just doesn't like it much. As far as the seizure deal, I've been taking Tegretol since my early teens, and it pretty much takes care of things.  Still have occasional auras, but usually I'm fine. Haven't had an actual seizure in a few years. Mostly, I just have to take care of myself.  When I was a kid sometimes I didn't look after my health too well.  Alcohol is particularly bad for many of us with seizure disorders. These days I'm more careful.   I made the mistake of telling her about the experience of having a seizure while riding once, so I think I'm out of luck.  My dad had an old Knucklehead for awhile and a few others.  Trouble was, he had to tune it every time he rode it.  The new ones have no such problems.  Something about the classic bikes, though.  At the motorcycle museum here in town they have one of the last Indians produced.  Beautiful bike.  Bunch of other cool shit.  Anyway, sorry to hear about your son, but I'm glad he is doing well.  Diet is key, for sure.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 11, 2010)

I love motorcycles. But then again, I like anything that will give me a little bit of a rush. Skydiving. repelling, etc. I bet if you made an appt with your doctor and took her with you so the doctor could talk to her about the seizures, she might not be so scared. My aunt had a brain clot and had them often. Do you take dilatin for them?


----------



## nova1970sb (Oct 11, 2010)

my 70 nova SS
377 destroked 400, 550 hp, 9800rpm redline, 12 point cage, full tubular suspension, 4 link, and so much fun (only comes out for summer)

my 06 srt8 magnum 425 hp daily driver, when you need the groceries NOW!


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 11, 2010)

My friend chad has a nova. Loud as hell. Did alot of work to it. Fast too. They have never been appealing to me. Id say they are definitely a guys car.


----------



## nova1970sb (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah, ive had my nova since i was 16 years old. she'll turn 10.2's all day at the track


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 11, 2010)

He actually had his when he was younger too. Sold it when he got married and then found it again later and bought it. He has modified it alot.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Oct 11, 2010)

This is really good, who wrote it?  Oh the girl -- it's not Manic, different writing and typing patterns, it would show even if he tried to fake it.



Dark Geared God said:


> My mouth hovers across your breasts
> in the short grey winter afternoon
> in this bed we are delicate
> and touch so hot with joy we amaze ourselves
> ...


----------



## nova1970sb (Oct 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> i like the srt8. 425? so its still stock? no magnaflows or cold air kit?



ive never dyno'd it so i go by stock ratings. its got the mopar cold air intake, flowmaster mufflers, basani cats and x pipe, and a predator chip. its probly closer to 450-460, but the numbers arent proven.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 11, 2010)

The things people do or say for amusement...


----------



## MDR (Oct 11, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> I love motorcycles. But then again, I like anything that will give me a little bit of a rush. Skydiving. repelling, etc. I bet if you made an appt with your doctor and took her with you so the doctor could talk to her about the seizures, she might not be so scared. My aunt had a brain clot and had them often. Do you take dilatin for them?



Yep, she does go to the doc w/me.  No Dilantin, just the Tegretol.  Mostly the docs don't know what the hell is going on.  They looked inside my head and didn't find anything.  Meds don't have any side-effects, so as long as they keep working, no worries.  She's not the type to forbid me from doing something, but I know she would be pretty uneasy.  Plus, given the economy these days, a new bike is the last thing I'm thinking about.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 11, 2010)

MDR said:


> Yep, she does go to the doc w/me. No Dilantin, just the Tegretol. Mostly the docs don't know what the hell is going on. They looked inside my head and didn't find anything. Meds don't have any side-effects, so as long as they keep working, no worries. She's not the type to forbid me from doing something, but I know she would be pretty uneasy. Plus, given the economy these days, a new bike is the last thing I'm thinking about.


 
Well stress and bad diet would trigger hers quicker. Especially stress. We were used to her having them. Started when she was 11. She could kinda tell when she was going to have them. She said her body would start to feel a little weird and within a day or so, she would. Kinda weird how our bodies work. Her daughter Marissa had them too, and I vaguely remember them saying her sodium or something like that was high or low. She was trying to get into the army and they did all those tests.


----------



## nova1970sb (Oct 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> is the chip worth losing the ABS though?



there is different settings in the chip, abs is still on. till i hit the switch, then its alot more fun.


----------



## bmw (Oct 11, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Btw, I like them big and scary. Here's my real car..
> Well crap, it says the file is too damn big!!!



tinypic.com that shit.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 11, 2010)

bmw said:


> tinypic.com that shit.


 
Your the bomb!


----------



## MDR (Oct 11, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Well stress and bad diet would trigger hers quicker. Especially stress. We were used to her having them. Started when she was 11. She could kinda tell when she was going to have them. She said her body would start to feel a little weird and within a day or so, she would. Kinda weird how our bodies work. Her daughter Marissa had them too, and I vaguely remember them saying her sodium or something like that was high or low. She was trying to get into the army and they did all those tests.



I understand genetics is often the cause.  I was adopted at birth, so I've got nobody to blame.  I can always tell before the seizure comes on.  It's actually kind of a pleasureable feeling, along with a sense of impending wisdom.  Then the seizure hits.  I had the most trouble in my 20's, when I was partying a lot and not getting much sleep.  Definitely weird how our bodies function.  I love the fact that after all these years no doctor has ever been able to give me a medical reason, only conjecture.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey MDR, just on a side note, have you cut out all HFC and hydrogenated oils?  That coupled with removing foods with dyes has (God its scary to say this) cured my son of his seizures.  Don't get me wrong, he still gets an irregular ECG, but he went from having at minimum bi-weekly seizures to absolutely none after 1.5 years, and been off the medicine for almost as long.

If you haven't done those yet, good time to try it.  They are shitty for you anyway, so cutting them out completely would be a good thing regardless

Not trying to pry into your business bro, just wanted to share what helped us.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey thanks for that post as well. Im going to forward it to my cousin, maybe it will help her more.


----------



## MDR (Oct 11, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Hey MDR, just on a side note, have you cut out all HFC and hydrogenated oils?  That coupled with removing foods with dyes has (God its scary to say this) cured my son of his seizures.  Don't get me wrong, he still gets an irregular ECG, but he went from having at minimum bi-weekly seizures to absolutely none after 1.5 years, and been off the medicine for almost as long.
> 
> If you haven't done those yet, good time to try it.  They are shitty for you anyway, so cutting them out completely would be a good thing regardless
> 
> Not trying to pry into your business bro, just wanted to share what helped us.



No worries, I appreciate the info.


----------



## bmw (Oct 12, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> Your the bomb!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 12, 2010)

^^^^^^^


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 12, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


>


 
^^^^ u wish you got alot more hooking b4 you reach that status


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't know,

I drive a semi...What does that mean?


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 12, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> I don't know,
> 
> I drive a semi...What does that mean?



Besides being, very, very lonely!

Honk, honk....


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 13, 2010)

lol, legend quit being a buzz kill. You need more lhjo.....

And I think its less hooking and more call girling.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 13, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> lol, legend quit being a buzz kill. You need more lhjo.....
> 
> And I think its less hooking and more call girling.



Last night, I had a girl with what I thought was a white B Bop...IDK?

But when I woke up she was gone, and so was my wallet!


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 13, 2010)

lol sorry I had to take it, I needed to buy more drugs.
Please dont be mad.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 13, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> lol sorry I had to take it, I needed to buy more drugs.
> Please dont be mad.



Dang it was you, I wasn't hallucinating.

come on clepto, don't be stingy!


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 13, 2010)

ok, Ill let you have your condoms back. I dont need the condom rings in the wallet. lol


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 13, 2010)

Me either!

Don't leave them in there long enough to get a wear ring...

They usually end up on the bathroom floor!


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 13, 2010)

I bet your a fun drunk. lol I'm somewhat of a prankster, I bet you are good at it to. Pretty quick with comebacks too.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 13, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> I bet your a fun drunk. lol I'm somewhat of a prankster, I bet you are good at it to. Pretty quick with comebacks too.



Ah, baby...

I'm fun all the time!

Add some Food and  Pinot and  it couldn't get any better!

Of course, add you  to the mix....


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 13, 2010)

lol legend doesnt like me too much, he de repped me. 

Im trully hurt.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 13, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> lol legend doesnt like me too much, he de repped me.
> 
> Im trully hurt.



Negative!?

Why I'd like to invite you to have coffee in Vegas...?


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 13, 2010)

Vegas??? that where you call home? Well you dont need me, there are plenty of call girls there. lol

I been there. I really wanted to skydive out there. There is a company if I remember right, that does night diving. That would be awesome.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 13, 2010)

No, Im about 3 hrs from Vegas.

I just thought we could meet in the middle somewhere, someplace fun.

And you know what they say about Vegas?!


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 13, 2010)

what happens in vegas, stays in vegas....?
Unless antibiotics dont get rid of it. lol


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 13, 2010)

That would be one take..

Another would be..don't pass out with strange folk, they may just steal your kidney!


----------



## MyK (Oct 13, 2010)

my brain just exploded!


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 13, 2010)

^^^^ lol it happens


----------



## Curt James (Oct 13, 2010)

KIA SPECTRA _FTW!_


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 13, 2010)

1994 pontiac sunbird haha.


----------

